

Ask HN: How do I give an engaging presentation on Machine Learning? - tsax

Hi folks<p>I&#x27;ll be giving a presentation (5-15mins allotted) on Machine Learning to a non-specialist audience, consisting of web developers, business analysts and some project managers within my business unit in the firm. These are all my colleagues.<p>To be sure, I&#x27;m also a non-specialist. I&#x27;ve gone thru the Coursera ML course (not really finished) and have talked to a friend who&#x27;s implemented a few algorithms at his startup job plus random reading on the internet.<p>So, how can I make this interesting, fun and engaging?<p>One idea that I had was to pass around a printout of a basic Naive Bayes classification problem as applied to spam detection and have people solve it.<p>Any and all other suggestions are welcome.<p>Thanks!
======
vijucat
Given that you have only 5 to 15 minutes, I think you have to decide whether
you would rather a) give an overview of the field, which is now overwhelmingly
huge or b) give a specific usable case study

I'd go with b), the specific, usable example. I teach R and basic machine
learning (and/or how one would use either with trading strategies, etc;
depends on the person's interests) over Skype + TeamViewer and what I find is
that doing something together on the command line is most engaging. For
example, "Here's a CSV of super market sales and clearly, column 4, amount
spent by the customer, seems to be predictable based on the time of the day.
Let's see a couple of ways we can figure out how!", and dive in. (I use
randomForest and talk about variable importance and classification vs.
regression. The fact that they can now actually use this ML technique right
away on real data, thanks to the robustness of randomForest, is exciting!

These are one-on-one sessions that I am referring to, but I suspect it would
scale equally well to a 1:30 classroom situation, too.

~~~
tsax
Yeah was thinking of giving a quick overview with a not-so-deep dive into the
easier stuff like Naive Bayes classification. But your suggestion makes sense
as well. I like the supermarket example. Do you maybe have a list of these
that I could demo? A link to a specific demo problem?

Thanks a lot

~~~
vijucat
Check out the UCI Machine Learning Repository for a (huge) list of data /
problems to test your ML-fu on :
[http://archive.ics.uci.edu/ml/](http://archive.ics.uci.edu/ml/)

library(randomForest) in R comes with some automobile data from the above
repository and a small worked example which can be greatly expanded upon. For
example, it's fun to try and predict manually whether the car is a 2-door or
4-door by staring at the data, which has 26 columns, so it may be not that
obvious:

    
    
      > summary(imp85$numOfDoors)
      four  two
       112   81
    

The variable-importance plot reveals all : the bodyStyle is a key predictor!

    
    
      > varImpPlot(numDoors.rf)
    

I uploaded it here
:[http://i.imgur.com/IU98gfo.png](http://i.imgur.com/IU98gfo.png)

    
    
      > summary(imp85$bodyStyle)
      convertible     hardtop   hatchback       sedan       wagon
                6           8          63          92          24
    

Hope this is useful.

~~~
tsax
Awesome thanks! It is useful

------
acosmism
Here is an example of a fun machine learning talk:
[http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kKe4M4iSclc](http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kKe4M4iSclc)

Its a bit longer than 5 minutes but there are some great interactive examples

